# Bladestar



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.bladestar.us/

Anyone have any experience with this group?

Any thoughts from looking at their site?

Jeff


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2006)

Great, teach _kids_ how to throw knives... good one. 



(laced with sarcasm)....


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Great, teach _kids_ how to throw knives... good one.
> 
> 
> 
> (laced with sarcasm)....


I take it you don't think teaching kids to throw knives is a good idea?  Care to elaborate?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

I have never seen this before.  I cannot get the locations part to work for me so where are the located at?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I have never seen this before.  I cannot get the locations part to work for me so where are the located at?


I'm not sure yet either.  They must be having problems with their site.  Did you check out the "how to" and any of the vids?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I'm not sure yet either. They must be having problems with their site. Did you check out the "how to" and any of the vids?


 
I checked out some of the videos and since I enjoy throwing it looks like a pretty good idea provided they are incredibly safety conscious.  That would be my concern with teaching all of the young ones.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I checked out some of the videos and since I enjoy throwing it looks like a pretty good idea provided they are incredibly safety conscious.  That would be my concern with teaching all of the young ones.


My thoughts exactly.  I like the way they are marketing directing to MA people.  It'd be nice to see that in the cirriculum of more schools, as it would get more people interested in thrown weapons.  It wouldn't take much to get people from knives to 'hawks and spears.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> My thoughts exactly. I like the way they are marketing directing to MA people. It'd be nice to see that in the cirriculum of more schools, as it would get more people interested in thrown weapons. It wouldn't take much to get people from knives to 'hawks and spears.
> 
> Jeff


 
I would have to agree on that as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually they look like a pretty well done group and as long as safety measures are taken to assure the child safety it seems ok


----------

